# Ubuntu - probleme mit apt-get upgrade



## Johannes7146 (16. März 2011)

Habe ein Ubuntu 10.10 aufn usbstick installiert.
Bekomme beim aktualisieren des System allerdings immer nen Fehler.
Kann auch seit dem nichts anderes mehr installieren, da die Paketverwaltung jetz irgendwie kaputt ist (bin nicht so der unix fachmann) 

kann mir evtl hier wer helfen?
Hier die Ausgabe der Konsole:


```
johannes@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut       
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
22 nicht vollständig installiert oder entfernt.
Nach dieser Operation werden 0B Plattenplatz zusätzlich benutzt.
Möchten Sie fortfahren [J/n]? j
Richte fuse-utils ein (2.8.4-1ubuntu1.3) ...
udev active, skipping device node creation.
update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
lzma: Encoder error: -2147467259
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von fuse-utils (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von gvfs-fuse:
 gvfs-fuse hängt ab von fuse-utils; aber:
  Paket fuse-utils ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von gvfs-fuse (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da die Fehlermeldung darauf hindeutet, dass dies lediglich ein Folgefehler eines vorherigen Problems ist.
                                                                Richte initramfs-tools ein (0.98.1ubuntu6) ...
update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
lzma: Encoder error: -2147467259
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von initramfs-tools (--configure):
 Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von udev:
 udev hängt ab von initramfs-tools (>= 0.92bubuntu63); aber:
  Paket initramfs-tools ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von udev (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic:
 linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic hängt ab von initramfs-tools (>= 0.36ubuntu6); aber:
  Paket initramfs-tools ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von linux-image-2.6.35-27-generic:
 linux-image-2.6.35-27-generic hängt ab von initramfs-tools (>= 0.36ubuntu6); aber:
  Paket initramfs-tools ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von linux-image-2.6.35-27-generic (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
dpkg: AbhängigkeEs wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
                   Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
                      Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
                         Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
                            Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
                               Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
                                  Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
                                     Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
                                        Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
                                           Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
                                              Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
                                                 Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
                                                    itsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von plymouth:
 plymouth hängt ab von udev (>= 149-2); aber:
  Paket udev ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
 plymouth hängt ab von initramfs-tools; aber:
  Paket initramfs-tools ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von plymouth (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text:
 plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text hängt ab von plymouth; aber:
  Paket plymouth ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von alsa-utils:
 alsa-utils hängt ab von udev; aber:
  Paket udev ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von alsa-utils (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von linux-image-generic:
 linuxEs wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
         Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
            -image-generic hängt ab von linux-image-2.6.35-27-generic; aber:
  Paket linux-image-2.6.35-27-generic ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von linux-image-generic (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von linux-generic:
 linux-generic hängt ab von linux-image-generic (= 2.6.35.27.35); aber:
  Paket linux-image-generic ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von linux-generic (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von media-player-info:
 media-player-info hängt ab von udev; aber:
  Paket udev ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von media-player-info (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von plymouth-label:
 plymouth-label hängt ab von plymouth (= 0.8.2-2ubuntu5.1); aber:
  Paket plymouth ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von plymouth-label (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo:
 plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo hängt ab von plymouth; aber:
  Paket plymouth ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
 plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo hängt ab von plymouth-label; aber:
  Paket plymouth-label ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von rhythmbox:
 rhythmbox hängt ab von media-player-info; aber:
  Paket media-player-info ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von rhythmbox (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder:
 rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder hängt ab von rhythmbox (= 0.13.1-0ubuntu6.1); aber:
  Paket rhythmbox ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von rhythmbox-plugins:
 rhythmbox-plugins hängt ab von rhythmbox (= 0.13.1-0ubuntu6.1); aber:
  Paket rhythmbox ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von rhythmbox-plugins (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von xserver-xorg-core:
 xserver-xorg-core hängt ab von udev (>= 149); aber:
  Paket udev ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von xserver-xorg-core (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
   dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von xserver-xorg-input-evdev:
 xserver-xorg-input-evdev hängt ab von xorg-input-abi-11.0; aber:
  Paket xorg-input-abi-11.0 ist nicht installiert.
  Paket xserver-xorg-core, das xorg-input-abi-11.0 bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
 xserver-xorg-input-evdev hängt ab von xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu7.2); aber:
  Paket xserver-xorg-core ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von xserver-xorg-input-evdev (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
   dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von xserver-xorg-video-geode:
 xserver-xorg-video-geode hängt ab von xorg-video-abi-8.0; aber:
  Paket xorg-video-abi-8.0 ist nicht installiert.
  Paket xserver-xorg-core, das xorg-video-abi-8.0 bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
 xserver-xorg-video-geode hängt ab von xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.8.99.905-1ubuntu3); aber:
  Paket xserver-xorg-core ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von xserver-xorg-video-geode (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
   dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von xserver-xorg-video-intel:
 xserver-xorg-video-intel hängt ab von xorg-video-abi-8.0; aber:
  Paket xorg-video-abi-8.0 ist nicht installiert.
  Paket xserver-xorg-core, das xorg-video-abi-8.0 bereitstellt, ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
 xserver-xorg-video-intel hängt ab von xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.8.99.905-1ubuntu3); aber:
  Paket xserver-xorg-core ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von xserver-xorg-video-intel (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
   dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store:
 rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store hängt ab von rhythmbox-plugins; aber:
  Paket rhythmbox-plugins ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (--configure):
 Abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da das Limit MaxReports bereits erreicht ist
   Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 fuse-utils
 gvfs-fuse
 initramfs-tools
 udev
 linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic
 linux-image-2.6.35-27-generic
 plymouth
 plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text
 alsa-utils
 linux-image-generic
 linux-generic
 media-player-info
 plymouth-label
 plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
 rhythmbox
 rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder
 rhythmbox-plugins
 xserver-xorg-core
 xserver-xorg-input-evdev
 xserver-xorg-video-geode
 xserver-xorg-video-intel
 rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
johannes@ubuntu:~$
```


----------



## deepthroat (17. März 2011)

Hi.

Kann es sein, dass da einfach kein Platz mehr auf dem Stick ist? Vor allem auf /boot?

Gruß


----------



## Adrian_Broher (17. März 2011)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass da einfach kein Platz mehr auf dem Stick ist? Vor allem auf /boot?
> 
> Gruß


 
Klingt gut. Es gibt auf jeden Fall für den ersten Fehler in dem Log-schnipsel (Zeile 12) einen Debian Bug[1].


```
# try to compress '/bin/bash' (over 700K) to this 100K drive.  (Won't work.) 
% lzma -vc < /bin/bash > /mnt/tmp/baz.lzm           
lzma: Encoder error: -2147467259
```

[1] http://old.nabble.com/Bug-469798:-Vague-message:-"lzma:-Decoder-error"-p17657869.html


----------



## Johannes7146 (17. März 2011)

Mhhh eigentlich nicht, der Stickt ist 4 GB groß.
Habe alle Standard einstellungen belassen beim Startmedienersteller.
Ich schau heute abend mal nach und gebe euch dann eine info hier..

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------

